# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türk Birliğinde bir ışık ve bir karartma

## bozok

*Türk Birliğinde bir ışık ve bir karartma*


Kazakistan ve üzbekistan’ın Orta Asya bölgesinin en önemli iki ülkesi olduğu söylenebilir. Hatta son dönemde küresel boyutta yaşanan gelişmeler her iki ülkenin konumunu daha büyük koordinatlara taşımaktadır. üzellikle Kazakistan Devlet Başkanı Nursultan Nazarbayev’in sürdürdüğü çok yönlü stratejik açılımlar Rusya’dan sonra bölgedeki ikinci belirleyicinin de işaretlerini vermektedir. Zira ilk kez eski Sovyet bloğundan bir devlet, AGİT başkanlığını üstlenmiştir. Bu gerçekten azımsanmayacak bir başarıdır. 18 yıl önce bağımsızlığını elde etmiş bir ülkenin demokrasi, insan hakları ve liberalleşme tartışmalarının ortasında AGİT üyesi ülkelerin neredeyse tamamına bu güveni verebilmiş olması öncelikle Nazarbayev’in öncülüğünde gerçekleşen etkin iletişim ve lobi faaliyetlerinin ürünüdür. şimdilerde Kazak Cumhurbaşkanı AGİT liderler zirvesini Astana’da toplamak için adeta dünyayı dolaşıyor. Amaçlarını ve Kazakistan’ın misyonunu anlatıyor. Belirtmek gerekirse Nazarbayev bu süreci iyi yönetiyor ve gittiği bütün ülkelerde güler yüzle karşılanıyor. 

*Nazarbayev’e çağrı*
Geçtiğimiz hafta bu temaslardan birisi daha gerçekleşti. Nazarbayev, üzbekistan Cumhurbaşkanı İslam Kerimov’la Taşkent’te bir araya geldi. Hatırlarsanız üzbekistan, Kazak vatandaşlarına kara yolu ile geçişi Kasım ayında tek taraflı olarak yasaklamış ve sınırlarını kısa bir süre önce açmıştı. Dolayısıyla bu görüşme Orta Asya’da biriken problemlerin çözümünde bir dönüm noktası niteliğindeydi. Bu görüşmede Orta Asya su kaynaklarının paylaşımı, Afganistan’daki sürecin bölge lehine birlikte yönetilmesi ve yeni santral kurulması konularında mutabakat sağlandı. En önemlisi inişli-çıkışlı olan stratejik ortaklık kavramının bir kez daha altı çizildi. Diğer yandan bu süreç Türkiye açısından Türk dünyası boyutunda değerlendirildiğinde Türkiye’ye adeta açık çek veren Nazarbayev ve randevu bile alınamayan Kerimov gerçeği ile karşılaşılabilir. Malumunuz üzbekistan’la uzun süredir Cumhurbaşkanı düzeyinde bir görüşme olmadı. Fakat üzbekistan ile yaşanan bu soğukluk asla bir çaresizlik olarak algılanmamalıdır. Ortada ciddi bir yanlış anlamanın olduğu çok açıktır. şimdi Türkiye’nin yapması gereken Nazarbayev’in arabuluculuğuyla üzbekistan Cumhurbaşkanı Kerimov ve Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün bir araya gelmesidir. Sanırım tarafları diplomatik sıkıntıya sokmadan ve psikolojik eziklik yaratmadan sağlanabilecek en akılcı ve pratik çözüm budur. Böyle bir görüşme başta Nazarbayev olmak üzere tüm Türk dünyasını olumlu etkiler. Dolayısıyla burada çekinilecek bir durum yoktur. Türk dünyasının geleceği için bu yapılmak zorundadır. Her zaman söylediğimiz gibi ne kadar faaliyet yaparsanız yapın; üzbekistan olmadan Türk Birliği bir hayaldir. 

*Bu ne iştir*
Hal böyleyken bir de madalyonun öteki yüzüne bakalım. üünkü geçen hafta Kazakistan’ın üimkent bölgesinde bir Türk girişimcisi tarafından yapılan fabrikanın açılışı vardı. Cumhurbaşkanı Nazarbayev açılışa katıldı. üstelik uzun zaman önce planlanan bu faaliyete Ankara’dan bir özel uçak kaldırıldı. Ne yazık ki yine bir hükümet üyesi bu uçakta yer almadı. üğrendiğimize göre dış Türklerden sorumlu Bakan Faruk üelik, açılım konusundaki çalışmalarını bahane göstererek katılmaktan vazgeçmiş. Sanırım bu konu ve önemi Başbakan Erdoğan’a iletilmiş olsaydı mutlaka bir Bakan’ını gönderirdi. üünkü üimkent’teki açılışta Türk Büyükelçisinin de yer almamasını Türkiye açısından ciddi bir algılama sorunu olarak kabul etmek gerekir.

...

----------

